# Clippers looking to add a player (Move to add Forward spot coming soon?)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep24dec24,1,4407345.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "We'll see what's up," said Dunleavy, who spent Friday on the phone with General Manager Elgin Baylor discussing various moves. "You may see guys fly in. We'll see who are available free agents, guys playing in the league … go all different places. Right now we're just trying to gather information."



Most likely Eisley will be cut if anyone is added.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Goodbye Howard.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Who do you think? I'm thinking Rodney White, Wesley Person or even Latrell- him and Sam might work well together :S


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Here comes Michael Jordan! :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

um...no. Glenn Robinson! :banana:


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Here comes Rodney White hopefully.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*



ClipOre4Life said:


> um...no. Glenn Robinson! :banana:


Um... no.

Jordan > Glenn Robinson.

and totally realistic possibility too. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Gregor F ucka is coming to the NBA!
or could it be Anthony Parker from Maccabi Tel Aviv, team mate of Sarunas Jasijinjisdklfsdbdius


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Maybe its Dennis Rodman.....


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Most likely Rodney White, then Robinson, then dark horse Sprewell.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

well i really hate Sprewell....but him n Sam do have a history together....but then

again that comment sprewell said about "i need to feed my family" when the wolved offered

him like 7 million a year or something hahah made me hate him forever

but hmm....Person is not on a roster? wow thats a surprise, yea man even Glen anyone!!!!!!


we need someone, and yeah CUT HOWARD EISLEY i still dont know why he has gotten more time

recently than Dan Ewing , am i the only one who thinks Dan plays pretty good when he is out 

ont the floor???? better than Howard atleast....and Daniel Ewing has confidence even as a rookie


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*



sipclip said:


> Here comes Rodney White hopefully.


I assume you are the same person always calling Lee Klein and talking about Rodney White.
Even Lee last night was like, get over it.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Yeah *******. Tell me a better sf to sign than White.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Glenn Robinson.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

Anthony Parker: 14/7/5 with 1.7 Steals while shooting 52% inside the arc and 40% behind it . 

Anyways, G-Rob imo seems like the best fit with his experience and ring, although I won't mind him or White.


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*

It will be a small forward.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_914725.php 



> "We have to figure something out,'' Baylor said Saturday evening. "I have some thoughts on what I'd like to do. I need to talk with Mike to see what his thoughts are now. We talked about a lot of things prior to learning that (Maggette) would be out for that long.''





> *Baylor seemed confident that he would be able to have someone in place within a week.*





> "We're looking for somebody that can play the two (shooting guard) or the three (small forward),'' Baylor said. "If we find somebody, it's going to be someone with NBA experience and primarily *we're looking for a three because we have Mobley and Livingston that can play the two.*''


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

hmm, will be interesting to see who we get. Ron Artest would be preferred and Rodney White is probably the backup plan.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*



sipclip said:


> Yeah *******. Tell me a better sf to sign than White.


If WHite is so damn good, then why hasnt another team picked him up? Get over him. I dont understand your infatuation with that scrub.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> NY Daily News - Indiana CEO Donnie Walsh hopes to pull the trigger on a deal to move Ron Artest in the coming days. As Walsh explained last week, it would take something "unusual" for him to back off his decision to trade Artest.





> Some of the teams Walsh referred to include the Clippers, Timberwolves, Nuggets and Warriors. Even the Lakers are said to have interest. The Pacers feel they have enough players to man the point-guard spot. So they're looking to package backup Anthony Johnson in any deal. They're also well over the salary cap this year ($79 million) and next season ($69 million), so they'd also like to move some bad contracts when they deal Artest.
> 
> Walsh would prefer to get a young player and a draft pick in return. But don't look for him to bring in another small forward, not after what he's seen out of rookie Danny Granger.


Source

hmmm I wonder if anythings going on


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Right now I'm pissed we didn't get Granger.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> Right now I'm pissed we didn't get Granger.


I begged on this board that we take Granger, or even Gerald Green.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*



DaFranchise said:


> If WHite is so damn good, then why hasnt another team picked him up? Get over him. I dont understand your infatuation with that scrub.


-----> Speak the truth and shame the devil!
Everybody who had him dumped him and anybody can have him anytime they want and they still don't want him. He may be a short-term band-aid measure but does not belong in a conversation with some of the other players possibly under consideration who could affect the direction of the franchise for the next five to ten years.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Clippers looking to add a player*



jcwla said:


> -----> Speak the truth and shame the devil!
> Everybody who had him dumped him and anybody can have him anytime they want and they still don't want him. He may be a short-term band-aid measure but does not belong in a conversation with some of the other players possibly under consideration who could affect the direction of the franchise for the next five to ten years.


Well I'm thinking, and others are reasonably thinking as well, that we're looking for a band-aid, meanwhile you guys are thinking they're gona shake up the whole franchise after the best start in franchise history.

Give it a rest already.


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

anthony parker would be really nice! i saw him in the euroleage final(where he was mvp) and live @ berlin together with sarunas jasekivicius.........very athletic player who can shoot the ball quite well :banana:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sign Ndudi Ebi.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Sign Ndudi Ebi.


Who's that?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Who's that?


 a played the Wolves waived, they wasted there only first rounder in about 6 years on him and he turned out to be nothing


----------

